# Breeding Red Eye Tetras?



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought 10 of these today and would like to breed them...does anyone have any advice? Im reading that they are easy to breed but i can still use some help.

-When do i know they are ready?
-do i make changes to the tank?
-feed them differently?

etc
etc 
etc

thanks!


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I havent had any experience with these guys, google it and there will be alot of information from other sites/forums im sure


----------

